# 350utiltytwelve volt conversion



## paul drossart (Sep 13, 2004)

have got autolite aternator and voltage regulator,need wiring diagram and what changes to make.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

HI Paul, and welcome to TF.com!! I'm sorry, but I don't have any experience with the Ford alternaters, perhaps if you posted in the Tractor barn, you might get a few more views, and find someone to help out.:friends:


----------

